# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  ТДКС-7 rindu transformators

## Kodolskiltava

Meklēju ТДКС-7 rindu transformatoru. Mainu pret alu vai monētām.
Biju uzlicis klaviatūru uz ieslēgta МС6106 monitoriņa, tas acīmredzot pārkarsa un beidza rādīt. Tā kā uz kineskopa anoda 20kV vietā ir 9,5kV, pagaidām vainu noveļu uz rindu tranformatoru.
Izskatās šitā:

----------


## flybackmaster

atgadina Telefunken. man tadi visadi daudz. krievu nav laikam nav

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Baigi negribu ķīmiķot gan tādēļ, ka negribu meklēt izvadus dažādiem transformatoriem, gan tādēļ, ka gribu to monitoriņu saves oriģinālā kārtībā.

----------


## flybackmaster

varbut diode, reizinatajs beigts
varbut kads spriegums barokli sezas

----------


## Didzis

Grūti būs artast tādu rezerves daļu. Tur jābū galīgam pļuškinam, lau tos  krievu hlamus glabātu. Ja nu vienīgi kādā paspārnē visu monitoru  atrodas.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Spriegumus pārbaudīju, 65V un 25V ir OK. Reizinātājs viņam nav, tikai transformators, kurā diodes ir iekšā. Attiecīgi, loģiskākais šķiet transformators.
Didzi, nu, jā, es saprotu. Es domāju arī krievu retrokompīšu forumā paprasīt, bet iedomājos, ka ja nu kādam pēkšņi te ir tāds trafs, vai plate ar tādu un tā. Tas ir krāsainais monitoriņš, tie bija visai reti. Un lai gan izmērs līdzīgs, no melnbaltā monitoriņa neder.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Zin, izskatās, ka viens cilvēks no Krievijas varēs dabūt jaunu. Ne super lēti, bet jauns un oriģināls. Tā kā paldies par ieteikumiem un idejām, tēmu laikam var slēgt. Cerot, ka tas tiešām ir pie vainas.

----------

